# Grilled Cedar-Planked Salmon



## Raine (Mar 26, 2005)

Grilled Cedar-Planked Salmon

Serves: 8

Ingredients 
  1 untreated cedar plank (about 14x7x1 inch) 
  1/2 cup Kraft Signature Sundried Tomato and Oregano Dressing 
  1/4 cup finely chopped fresh parsley 
  1/4 cup finely chopped sundried tomatoes in oil 
  1 Tbsp. vegetable oil 
  1 salmon fillet (2 lb.), 1 inch thick, skin removed 


Directions 

1 Immerse the plank in water, placing a weight on top of the plank to keep it submerged. Soak at least 4 hours or overnight. 

2 Preheat barbecue on medium heat. Mix dressing, parsley and tomatoes; set aside. 

3 Brush top of cedar plank with oil; top with salmon. Place on grill; cover grill with lid. 

4 Grill 10 minutes Brush with dressing mixture; continue grilling 10 minutes or until salmon flakes easily with fork.


----------



## glitterchi (Apr 24, 2005)

*Plank Salmon*

 I have done cedar planked salmon as well, and use a maple syrup marinade with olive oil and thyme and mint.  I also brush some extra on while cooking to impart more flavour and serve with steamed jasmine rice.  Yummy!!
Glitterchi


----------



## cookbookin (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, I miss fresh salmon.  We live in Korea and it's very expensive here!!! Used to live in Oregon and got it for 2.99 to 3.99 a pound. We would buy the whole fillet, of course.   I used to do a dijon, butter, and dill smear on top and once we did a brown sugar/hazelnut concoction, can't remember it exactly.   Seems like anything works on a fresh piece of salmon on cedar.  Another option to the cedar soaking planks is a thick carved plank for the oven that you can use over and over.  It's very thick w/ screws drilled in the side to keep it from buckling. You don't have to soak it either.  We roasted chanterells on it once and drizzled truffle oil and butter over them, wow.  Oh, the memories.


----------



## cantcook (Apr 29, 2005)

I went to do a plank grilled salmon with butter and potlatch rub the other night and could not find my planks!!!!!  I guess they got lost in my recent move................I ended up broiling it and it came out good, but I was still disappointed!!!  I need to go get some more wood ASAP!!


----------



## Constance (May 15, 2005)

So you can re-use the planks? That's something I've wondered about.


----------



## Mr_Dove (May 15, 2005)

also wondering about re-using the planks.  AND where to buy untreated planks.  Home Depot probably isn't the place to get untreated wood for cooking with.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 15, 2005)

I have heard many, many times that you can buy untreated wood siding and cut it to the right length.  I guess you could spend the money and find some planks for this specific purpose online - all-in-all due to the re-use factor the price should be ok.  I think you just need to soak them - but if in doubt this site offers some good options - the first one I might even partake in!

http://www.barbecuewood.com/Search.bok?category=Cooking+Planks


----------



## cantcook (May 16, 2005)

Williams-Sonoma carries them and they are just the right size.  And yes, you definitely can reuse each plank many times.  You just have to re-soak each time, of course.  AND I would recommend washing them almost immediately after pulling your fish off.


I just checked them online and apparently they have reduced the number of planks per pack to 4, made them look a little fancier, and charge more for them now.  At about $20 I will probably bite the bullet and buy them from them again.


----------



## Jim in IL (May 30, 2005)

The western red cedar from H D is fine for cooking, i use my scrap from projects, wash it off and use it.


----------

